# Torque Conversion Calculator



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

Just in case anyone needs this, I found a calculator that will convert measurements from one set of torque variables to another. Example if you find an electric motor and the info on it is written in inch-ounces and you are familliar with foot-pounds, it will convert it for you. It also will convert into metric measurements for those on the other side of the big pond.

Hope this helps some of you

http://www.srtorque.com/torqcon/tcio.html


----------

